# Stone advice for Takeda kit, and overall.



## quantumcloud509 (Dec 10, 2012)

What would you guys recommend as far as stone advice for my knife kit? Currently I am strictly Takeda AS (7 of them). I have had two knives tipped. One still is ATM. The only stone I have is a 10k...which Ive used only on my straight razor. Would you recommend purchasing a kit, would you recommend purchasing used stones, would you recommend a ceramic rod? Currently I get my knives sharpened by a dude in Seattle when i travel over there to visit. I have to learn...Im scared to mess up, but I have to learn.


----------



## ecchef (Dec 10, 2012)

Ready...Steady...GO!: http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/7033-Dave-Martell-s-Core-Set-of-Sharpening-Stones


----------



## NO ChoP! (Dec 10, 2012)

Takedas are pretty hard...steel wont be too responsive to ceramic rod. Take the plunge, and watch a few vids....you'll do fine. 

I think the best starting point is the old bester to rika...very affordable, too.

Would love to see some pics of the Takeda fam...I miss mine.


----------



## stevenStefano (Dec 10, 2012)

I definitely wouldn't bother with the ceramic rod. I only use mine in emergencies or when I'm lazy, they are no substitute for stones at all.


----------



## wsfarrell (Dec 10, 2012)

You might want to pick up some beaters at Goodwill or Target to practice on. They won't feel like your Takedas, but you'll learn some useful habits and won't be terribly upset if you scratch them up.


----------



## tk59 (Dec 10, 2012)

NO ChoP! said:


> Takedas are pretty hard...steel wont be too responsive to ceramic rod. Take the plunge, and watch a few vids....you'll do fine.
> 
> I think the best starting point is the old bester to rika...


+1. I remember watching a Dave video online where he sharpens a Takeda. Maybe this one? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MezIEKGk9T0 Takedas are fairly easy to sharpen due to the secondary bevel. On these guys, I'd just go for it rather than do a practice.


----------



## rdm_magic (Dec 10, 2012)

ecchef said:


> Ready...Steady...GO!: http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/7033-Dave-Martell-s-Core-Set-of-Sharpening-Stones



Out of stock?


----------



## Dusty (Dec 10, 2012)

Much like the knives that are regularly recommended on the forum, I kind of feel that there really aren't any duds in the group of stones that are often touted as favourites by forum members.

So it really comes down to personal preference and how much you want to spend. For me, the beston, bester, rika combo is for me where the law of dimishing returns kicks in. This is a great set (especially for carbon) and anything more expensive than this is will not offer an improvement in performance in relation to increase in price. There's a reason this set is so highly regarded. 

If there are certain characteristics that you know you want in a stone, for example splash'n go, excellent feeling and feedback, or super fast cutting ability, there would be other recommendations.


----------



## panda (Dec 10, 2012)

what would be a great single splash n go stone without having to finish on another stone, say if you already have a good edge? i currently use the bester rika combo and i find it a chore to have to take those out and soak in water each time i want to sharpen, sharpening is a necessary evil not a hobby of mine, rather be using the knives on food, not maintain tools.


----------



## NO ChoP! (Dec 10, 2012)

I use a shapton 4k for quick touch ups...not my favorite, but it works.


----------



## tk59 (Dec 10, 2012)

panda said:


> what would be a great single splash n go stone without having to finish on another stone, say if you already have a good edge? i currently use the bester rika combo and i find it a chore to have to take those out and soak in water each time i want to sharpen, sharpening is a necessary evil not a hobby of mine, rather be using the knives on food, not maintain tools.


How about this one? http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/9585-JKS-Splash-n-Go-3k-A-Winner If you go this route, let us know how you like it.


----------



## brainsausage (Dec 10, 2012)

panda said:


> what would be a great single splash n go stone without having to finish on another stone, say if you already have a good edge? i currently use the bester rika combo and i find it a chore to have to take those out and soak in water each time i want to sharpen, sharpening is a necessary evil not a hobby of mine, rather be using the knives on food, not maintain tools.



I permasoak my bester and rika. Doesn't get much easier than that.


----------



## tk59 (Dec 10, 2012)

Actually, the nicest option is a very fine diamond plate: no maintenance, fast results, minimal clean-up, basically takes up no space. I permasoaked for a while. In the words of a wise man, "Not a fan."


----------



## chinacats (Dec 10, 2012)

panda said:


> what would be a great single splash n go stone without having to finish on another stone, say if you already have a good edge? i currently use the bester rika combo and i find it a chore to have to take those out and soak in water each time i want to sharpen, sharpening is a necessary evil not a hobby of mine, rather be using the knives on food, not maintain tools.



I use a Gesshin 5k splash and go...works very nicely.


----------



## tk59 (Dec 10, 2012)

chinacats said:


> I use a Gesshin 5k splash and go...works very nicely.


I use mine as one of my main stones. I guess it depends on how "good" your edge is when you take it to the stone. If the edge is pretty dead, it'll take a lot of work to bring it back on the G5k. If the edge is still lively but just not up to your standards, the G5k is a great stone.


----------



## brainsausage (Dec 10, 2012)

tk59 said:


> Actually, the nicest option is a very fine diamond plate: no maintenance, fast results, minimal clean-up, basically takes up no space. I permasoaked for a while. In the words of a wise man, "Not a fan."



I'm pretty new to this sharpening stuff, so take that with a grain of salt. Why not a fan of permasoak?


----------



## panda (Dec 10, 2012)

that 3k sounds like a good solution! will give it a go when i make my next kitchen tool purchase. thanks for the link.


----------



## mhlee (Dec 10, 2012)

brainsausage said:


> I'm pretty new to this sharpening stuff, so take that with a grain of salt. Why not a fan of permasoak?



For me, it's because of a lack of space. It takes up precious space in my kitchen.


----------



## panda (Dec 11, 2012)

even in a large kitchen, space is always at a premium and keeping a 3rd pan full of water is just asking to get nasties in the pan or getting it knocked over, etc...


----------



## chinacats (Dec 11, 2012)

panda said:


> even in a large kitchen, space is always at a premium and keeping a 3rd pan full of water is just asking to get nasties in the pan or getting it knocked over, etc...



Mine stay submerged in a mid-size tupperware in a light bleach solution. Takes little space and the stones are always ready for use. Change the solution when I sharpen and it never gets nasty.


----------



## brainsausage (Dec 11, 2012)

chinacats said:


> Mine stay submerged in a mid-size tupperware in a light bleach solution. Takes little space and the stones are always ready for use. Change the solution when I sharpen and it never gets nasty.



I follow the same routine. Curious why TK doesn't approve though...


----------



## tk59 (Dec 11, 2012)

I've never used bleach out of fear that it would dissolve one or more components in the stone. I could never keep it all that clean out of laziness and the frequency that I'm using the stones. I have nothing against permasoaking per se.


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Dec 11, 2012)

ecchef said:


> Ready...Steady...GO!: http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/7033-Dave-Martell-s-Core-Set-of-Sharpening-Stones



Im gonna go read that right after all these responses, thanks man. 



NO ChoP! said:


> Takedas are pretty hard...steel wont be too responsive to ceramic rod. Take the plunge, and watch a few vids....you'll do fine.
> 
> I think the best starting point is the old bester to rika...very affordable, too.
> 
> Would love to see some pics of the Takeda fam...I miss mine.



Thanks for the advice, will look into it. I wish it was easier to post pics on KKF, I always fall for the fact that I want to post a pic, but have to upload it to a site ...where im not a member at, etc...urrrgh...wish we had an option to upload straight from a computer into the text box...whats up admins?    hook us up. 



tk59 said:


> +1. I remember watching a Dave video online where he sharpens a Takeda. Maybe this one? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MezIEKGk9T0 Takedas are fairly easy to sharpen due to the secondary bevel. On these guys, I'd just go for it rather than do a practice.



Thanks man, Ill watch that video after I get all this responces out of the way. 



Dusty said:


> Much like the knives that are regularly recommended on the forum, I kind of feel that there really aren't any duds in the group of stones that are often touted as favourites by forum members.
> 
> So it really comes down to personal preference and how much you want to spend. For me, the beston, bester, rika combo is for me where the law of dimishing returns kicks in. This is a great set (especially for carbon) and anything more expensive than this is will not offer an improvement in performance in relation to increase in price. There's a reason this set is so highly regarded.
> 
> If there are certain characteristics that you know you want in a stone, for example splash'n go, excellent feeling and feedback, or super fast cutting ability, there would be other recommendations.



Great feedback, thats what I like - getting the most worth out of my moneys. Thank you.


----------



## Dave Martell (Dec 11, 2012)

quantumcloud509 said:


> ....I wish it was easier to post pics on KKF, I always fall for the fact that I want to post a pic, but have to upload it to a site ...where im not a member at, etc...urrrgh...wish we had an option to upload straight from a computer into the text box...whats up admins?    hook us up.




Here ya go....

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...ions-Available?p=138532&viewfull=1#post138532


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Dec 12, 2012)

Dave Martell said:


> Here ya go....
> 
> http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...ions-Available?p=138532&viewfull=1#post138532



Hey thanks Dave! Im serious, I didnt know. I thought the donate button was just for like...eh, Ill donate type of stuff. Now that I know, and I do appreciate the forum as I have learned a lot here, and wish to learn more and chime in when I can, Ill chip in. Thank you.


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Dec 12, 2012)

That was easy


----------



## Crothcipt (Dec 12, 2012)

welcome..... lol:cheeky:


----------



## Dave Martell (Dec 12, 2012)

Dave Martell said:


> Here ya go....
> 
> http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...ions-Available?p=138532&viewfull=1#post138532





quantumcloud509 said:


> Hey thanks Dave! Im serious, I didnt know. I thought the donate button was just for like...eh, Ill donate type of stuff. Now that I know, and I do appreciate the forum as I have learned a lot here, and wish to learn more and chime in when I can, Ill chip in. Thank you.




The donate button is just for donations. What you did was become a supporting member by making a subscription payment which gives you the picture upload capabilities as well as increased PM limits and you got that cool badge placed above your avatar too. 

Either way the support is appreciated - thank you! :thumbsup:


----------



## brainsausage (Dec 12, 2012)

I got jealous, so I decided to get one of them fancy badges too:happymug:


----------



## Dave Martell (Dec 12, 2012)

brainsausage said:


> I got jealous, so I decided to get one of them fancy badges too:happymug:



:thanx:


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Dec 31, 2012)

My first perma soak... Bester #1200, Rika #5000, Ohishi #10000. After digging through the RV which is in the back yard, I found two Shuns which I was hiding since over a year ago (one barely used, one brand new) - look for them on the BST soon! And also found a bad boy $400 kamisori straight razor I thought I lost when living on the other side of the state. Razor is gonna get sharpened tomorrow a.m. with the knives. 

:spin chair: First set of stones for me guys, thank you for all of the advice! :hungry:

Im still unsure if I should make a progression past the 10,000 grit for the edges, or even use it for the edges other than the razor collection which I have. I really want to shiny up some of my cleaver faces though...maybe then it would be worth it to look into higher grits? 

Any further input on the subject?


----------



## chinacats (Dec 31, 2012)

Sweet kit! As to polishing the blade faces, I've only done that with sandpaper (wet/dry with some soapy h2o).

Cheers


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks man, I also have the Beston #500, but its sitting dry because none of my knives need that bad of attention.


----------



## franzb69 (Dec 31, 2012)

grats and good luck!


----------



## mhenry (Dec 31, 2012)

Thats a great set. I use the same set-up except my 10k is a Naniwa. I have a bunch of other stones, but I always come back to this progression


----------



## NO ChoP! (Dec 31, 2012)

You can always go up to the 10k to get that nice polished look, then drop it back to the rika to bring back some teeth...

I would suggest using stones only to polish bevels. It's so much easier to do the whole blade face with sandpaper, and if your blade face has any subtle hills, they will be exposed.


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Dec 31, 2012)

Nochop, chinacats you guys talk about sandpaper, Im leary of this method, what grits do you guys use?


----------



## stevenStefano (Dec 31, 2012)

I'd stick with the Rika for your knives. I have one and haven't used it for ages until recently and it is a fantastic stone


----------



## chinacats (Dec 31, 2012)

quantumcloud509 said:


> Nochop, chinacats you guys talk about sandpaper, Im leary of this method, what grits do you guys use?



I start with 400 (I also have some 180 for when there are deeper scratches to be removed) and work my way up to 2k...finish with a bit of steel wool #0000 for a fairly refined finish. I think the 'proper' way is with fingerstones, but that is not something I have tried.


----------

